# Hunting Geese on Lake Lanier



## Ggav97 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey ya'll I was planning on going up to Lake Lanier to hunt one of the closed campgrounds this weekend for opening day of early goose season. Would ya'll have any tips on how to hunt them? Really any info on hunting geese on Lake Lanier would help. Thanks.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 2, 2014)

Google.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2014)

your question lacks information. Do you have decoys , Blinds. I would think that if you go with out scouting or if you do not have a contact that is scouting for you you are not going to do well. First this is not the place to come and ask where you can find geese. We will tell you how to hunt them. I would get some decoys and maybe a call take my shotgun and go find a place to hide and then try my luck. I would read all the hunting regulations and I would check on any waterfowl  hunting local restricions for this lake. Good luck hope you kill a limit.


----------



## Ggav97 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry I left out some pretty important information. Yes I have a shotgun, call, and decoys. But no blind. I never asked "where to find them". I was just simply asking if anyone had tips for hunting Lanier based on their experience hunting it. I've been researching online and found the regulations but not a lot of info on people's actual experience hunting there. I might have to do a little more scouting before I go now. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2014)

Ggav97 said:


> Sorry I left out some pretty important information. Yes I have a shotgun, call, and decoys. But no blind. I never asked "where to find them". I was just simply asking if anyone had tips for hunting Lanier based on their experience hunting it. I've been researching online and found the regulations but not a lot of info on people's actual experience hunting there. I might have to do a little more scouting before I go now. Thanks for your input though.


 You got the right idea. You can find a spot to hide and you will not need a blind. I would get me a brush pile and lie down in it. You need some decoys. Not a lot. A dozen goose shell decoys is a good start. Camo up good. You should have a good start if you do that. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## Mikehunt (Sep 3, 2014)

The reason you have not found much info on people's experiences on Lanier is because it is not a waterfowl mecca that many believe it to be. I live 2 minutes from the lake and choose to hunt elsewhere. It is not worth the hassle to me. Get up at 2am, hope you beat the local bubbas to the spot, for what? A chance to maybe see a dozen or so birds fly across the lake? Not for me. But good luck to you. I'll be laying in a cut corn field.


----------



## triton196 (Sep 4, 2014)

i wouldnt waste my time i hunted lanier last year 3 times and saw maybe 5 ducks that were high flying and one goose in range i wouldnt waste my time personally its just not laid out as a good waterfowl spot to many houses and other skybusters and not much waterfowl to choose from.


----------



## Ggav97 (Sep 4, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You got the right idea. You can find a spot to hide and you will not need a blind. I would get me a brush pile and lie down in it. You need some decoys. Not a lot. A dozen goose shell decoys is a good start. Camo up good. You should have a good start if you do that. Good luck and let us know how you do.


That's what I was thinking too, but after reading everyone else's responses I think I might just hold out this weekend and not waste my time. Maybe do a little more scouting elsewhere or get ready for bow season.


----------



## Ggav97 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 4, 2014)

Mikehunt said:


> I'll be laying in a cut corn field.



thanks for the invite.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 4, 2014)

Ggav97 said:


> I might just hold out this weekend and not waste my time.



You can't kill birds if you ain't hunting...


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 4, 2014)

Go hunting. If you don't kill anything you will still learn something.


----------



## Cpt Sniper (Sep 4, 2014)

Ggav97 said:


> Hey ya'll I was planning on going up to Lake Lanier to hunt one of the closed campgrounds this weekend for opening day of early goose season. Would ya'll have any tips on how to hunt them? Really any info on hunting geese on Lake Lanier would help. Thanks.



my tip would be not to goose hunt on lake lanier this weekend.

i show that the 2014 early goose season on lake lanier starts on september 9th,  not the 6th as the state does.

cpt sniper


----------



## Mikehunt (Sep 4, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> thanks for the invite.



You're more than welcome to come. Send me a pm.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 7, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> thanks for the invite.


you should have  a bunch with all the cattle you got.


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 7, 2014)

killer elite said:


> you should have  a bunch with all the cattle you got.



we don't have many cattle. Sold most of them off early spring. Trying to rid all training grounds of cows. I hate them.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 7, 2014)

Just eat beef


----------

